
Seattle man installs fence around illegally-parked car sharing vehicle - cwkoss
https://komonews.com/news/local/man-installs-fence-around-illegally-parked-car-sharing-vehicle
======
cwkoss
I'm rooting for Dan Smith! Car2Go should be liable for their customers
repeatedly using his space to store their car AND for not immediately removing
the vehicle upon request - Car2Go said Dan should wait for someone to rent it!

Unacceptable business practice, but unclear if Smith's gambit will actually
work in getting paid.

I assume Car2Go will fight this legal battle vigorously lest the public starts
'impounding' their illegally parked cars in this way more often.

